# Any idea



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2015)

any help with this wood. These are all the pictures I have that were sent to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Seaba (Feb 28, 2015)

@Tclem 
It looks like bikewood From the top pic. 
That's only a guess though.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## phinds (Feb 28, 2015)

It would be helpful if you would clean up one of the ends and get a useful pic. The ones you have are not awful and someone here may recognize the wood from them, but still, you'll have more luck with a better surface shot.

For example, I can't even tell if its a hardwood or a softwood.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2015)

phinds said:


> It would be helpful if you would clean up one of the ends and get a useful pic. The ones you have are not awful and someone here may recognize the wood from them, but still, you'll have more luck with a better surface shot.


That's all I have. The guy sent those pictures to me. He isn't around the wood right now. I'm going to get a piece of it and will do what's nexessary but was just hoping somebody could help with these pictures until I get a piece of the wood.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks a lot like purdy wood to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Tclem said:


> That's all I have. The guy sent those pictures to me. He isn't around the wood right now. I'm going to get a piece of it and will do what's nexessary but was just hoping somebody could help with these pictures until I get a piece of the wood.


Well, let's hope one of our sawyers recognizes it.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 1, 2015)

Any chance you might be able to come up with some leaves? Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Mar 1, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Any chance you might be able to come up with some leaves? Chuck


No. Guy just picked it up in the side of the road and I'm trading him a pen for some. That's all I've got to go on till I get it and cut a fresh piece also


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like honey wood........

















Honey, I'm getting more wood

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 1, 2015)

My first thought was mimosa... My instincts are often wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 1, 2015)

@DKMD 
I think your right. I looked at some I had. It looks just like it.


----------

